# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Warme,branderige voetzolen en benen

## flowersnicky

Ik ben nieuw op dit forum en wil graag weten of iemand warme branderige voetzolen herkent, vooral bij het lopen. Ook warme benen. De warme voetzolen zijn het ergst.
Ik heb 7 weken 2x daags een vitaminecomplex gebruikt waarin B6- 6 mg zat.
Op aanraden van een orthomoleculair therapeut. Had ik dat maar nooit gedaan!
Ik stopte na 7 weken en kreeg toen pijnklachten aan mijn tenen.
Heb 4 weken ametryptiline en 4 weken lyrica gebruikt. Door die medicijnen zijn de warmteklachten begonnen. De pijnklachten aan mijn tenen zijn weg.
Ik ben nu al 1 1/2 week gestopt met de lyrica, maar de warmteklachten verdwijnen niet.

----------


## Luuss0404

Branderige voetzolen kunnen verschillende oorzaken en dus oplossingen hebben;
* schoenen die niet goed zitten -> steunzolen, kussentjes of nieuwe schoenen zijn de oplossing
* teveel lopen of staan ->meer pauzes, goede schoenen, massage
* allergische reactie -> allergie test om te kijken waarvoor en dan die middelen mijden
* voetschimmel -> creme, spray of zalm bij apotheek of drogist
* diabetes/neuropathie -> huisarts vragen voor advies
* beknelde zenuw -> laten onderzoeken 

Misschien is het bij jou een allergische reactie op de medicijnen, het duurt even voordat medicatie daadwerkelijk uit het systeem is na stoppen...
Ik zou toch langs een huisarts gaan als het te lang aanhoud!

Tijdelijke oplossingen zijn voetenbad, koud washandje op de voeten, verkoelende voetencreme, gelcompres uit de koelkast/vriezer of een spray met pijnstillende of verkoelende werking,...

----------

